# 2000 Maxima SE with P0171 code



## jaschlicht (Aug 17, 2007)

My "service engine soon" light came on today, so I ran down to the auto parts store to borrow their code reader. It came back as a P0171, system too lean bank 1. Sounds like this could be a MAF sensor, but wanted to confirm. The car has been running great, but I have noticed a couple things recently. 1) When I start the car, it immediately spikes up to 2000 rpm then quickly comes back down to normal, just under 1000 rpm. 2) For the past month, (May) I noticed that when I first started to accelerate after startup, that I could feel a slight surging with the vehicle, but after about 30 seconds it's gone and doesn't occur again until after the car has cooled off and restarted. Could this be the MAF Sensor???


----------

